# Neuvation FC500



## dummey (Nov 29, 2009)

So, what do you guys think? It is definitely a bit pricer then I would like for a bike that I can't test ride, but I'll reserve judgement until somebody can comment on the ride characteristics.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks very similar to the Masi Volumetrica 3VC and some Fondriest carbon offerings. Probably from the same factory. Depending on the lay up / fiber, it could be very similar to those bikes. The front triangle looks very Tarmac to my eyes.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Answered to the BB30 call, but it's like the F/FC100 all over again: we don't know what it is 'till one of us tries it. Otherwise, I still don't like the bike aesthetically.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally love Nuevation wheels. I think John the owner seems to be a good guy, but I really question his taste and judgment in the looks department. I think most of his products are kind of ugly with bad logos or badging. I think he would do better if his stuff just looked a lot better. Having said that, I would not question the qaulity of his products.
My 2 cents.


----------



## flasheswoman (May 27, 2010)

T K said:


> I personally love Nuevation wheels. I think John the owner seems to be a good guy, but I really question his taste and judgment in the looks department. I think most of his products are kind of ugly with bad logos or badging. I think he would do better if his stuff just looked a lot better. Having said that, I would not question the qaulity of his products.
> My 2 cents.


 apart from the ugly design in the bike, does it ride good for ye?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I think the bike's design looks nice, actually. I've never been a fan of flashy, overdone graphics, and I suspect a lot of people are like me. The paint scheme on this bike is nice and subtle. The Neuvation logo, I agree, is not particularly nice.

I'm not sure if it's just a big frame, but the headtube looks pretty tall. I wonder how the geo compares to the other bikes.

Asad


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

I just received my FC500 yesterday and took it for a maiden voyage this morning. Background: I've been riding a Merckx Titanium AX (actually made for Merckx by Litespeed) for 11 years and it weighs about 18.5 lbs. I put a pair of Neuvation wheels on it a while back and that's when I realized that John Neugent was on to something. His wheels are awesome. I have loved my Merckx. That's my frame of reference. 

I decided I wanted to try Carbon because it seems that's the way everyone is going, I've done a lot of research and well, a new bike is pretty exciting.. I started corresponding with John nearly a year ago when I heard he was going to be building up a monocoque carbon bike. I already was planning to buy his current carbon bike (FC100). Since I have relatives in San Luis Obispo, I even went and met him and talked at length about these new frames.

Since at this point I can't provide much real quanitative data other than the weight, 15.5 lbs with Sram Force, I will just give you my subjective assessment.

I hadn't expected it to be so much of an improvement over the Merckx but it is great. It is extremely stiff through the bottom bracket. I stood on the pedals as hard as I could and there is almost zero flex. Titanium is known for a stiff but comfortable ride (not teeth rattling like some ultra stiff racing bikes). Well, the FC500 has similar ride comfort to the Ti. All differences are improvements and what is most noticeable is how quickly it accelerates when you stand on it. Maybe that's the weight difference. I do love it. I like the look though it is maybe not as sexy as some of the brightly painted bikes. It totally works for me and the price seems to be about half of what equivalent bikes are going for.

Chad


----------



## father_of_4 (Aug 6, 2009)

azbikenut said:


> I just received my FC500 yesterday and took it for a maiden voyage this morning. Background: I've been riding a Merckx Titanium AX (actually made for Merckx by Litespeed) for 11 years and it weighs about 18.5 lbs. I put a pair of Neuvation wheels on it a while back and that's when I realized that John Neugent was on to something. His wheels are awesome. I have loved my Merckx. That's my frame of reference.
> 
> I decided I wanted to try Carbon because it seems that's the way everyone is going, I've done a lot of research and well, a new bike is pretty exciting.. I started corresponding with John nearly a year ago when I heard he was going to be building up a monocoque carbon bike. I already was planning to buy his current carbon bike (FC100). Since I have relatives in San Luis Obispo, I even went and met him and talked at length about these new frames.
> 
> ...


We need pics!!!!

Bob


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

Hope this works.


----------



## father_of_4 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Nice!*

Looks great. Are you in AZ? Phoenix area?

Bob


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

I am. Though I live in Phoenix area, I like to ride in Southern AZ and this time of year in the Flagstaff area. Kinda hot and humid this time of year.


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

I am. Though I live in Phoenix area, I like to ride in Southern AZ and this time of year in the Flagstaff area. Kinda hot and humid this time of year.

Chad


----------



## father_of_4 (Aug 6, 2009)

Cool. I would love to see the FC500 in person. It is riding season here now. As long as you get up at 4:45am >


----------



## MarcoWa (Jul 4, 2010)

Have the bike out more yet? I'm really interested in getting one but am just wanting some more reviews/impressions before making the dive


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

I took a 40 mile ride this morning with some good climbs. It is an incredible bike. It's got me jazzed about riding. I will be doing the Copper triangle ride on Colorado on 8/7 and am looking forward to it. I highly recommend this bike. The price is probably half what you'd pay for a bike like this. 

Per previous posts, it doesn't have the sexy paint of some but I actually like the paint scheme. I don't know what you'd be moving from but I can say it's a big step from my Merckx Ti bike, which was no slouch.

I didn't go into this without doing my homework and I was willing to wait close to a year for John to get these frames in. I'm also new to Sram components and can say now it's great stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Sharp. I, myself, like that stealth look.


----------



## coheng (Aug 10, 2007)

The bike looks a lot better than originally thought. What size is that and how tall are you? I'm having difficulty with measurements. I'm 5'6' and stuck between the 49 or 52?


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

My frame is a 52 (says 51 in the spreadsheet on John Neugent's site). I am 5''7" and the bike is dead on for me. John asks for three measurements from your current bike assuming they are good and he makes the call on frame size. He is very responsive if you email him with questions. That's what I suggest you do.


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

I should mention, the saddle was mine. The only other modification from the standard is the carbon stem/HB combo which I'd do again. You can choose your gears from a few options too.


----------



## bradleybikeboy (Aug 24, 2010)

*Fc 500*

Looks like a great bike, may even purchase one next season. 
I actually just discovered it is made by Trigon bikes, frame RQC29. Looks like very high quality at an awesome price.

http://www.trigonbicycles.com/FrameRQC29X-RQC29.html


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

Clearly, that is the frame. The Trigon has a very nice paint scheme, but I'm a function over form type, especially at less than half the price. 

Since my last post here, I've put many more miles on this bike, including a grueling ride in Colorado, Copper Triangle. I love riding this bike! I do get a lot of "What is that?" queries.

I have friends riding high end Cervello, Orbea, Trek and Specialized bikes and I would never bad mouth those bikes, they're sweet. The difference for me is that they paid a lot more for them. Everyone loves his/her bike but I think I'm fairly objective in recommending the Neuvation with no reservation. Now I just need to find a buyer for my Eddy Mercks Titanium AX.


----------



## bradleybikeboy (Aug 24, 2010)

*Fc 500*

I agree, I have no idea what the price is on the Trigon. I just sent them an email just to see. And it isn't the RQC29(which has the integrated seatpost) It is the RQC30 that is the same as the FC500. I would also stick with Nuevations for the price. I have been looking around at Trek's and Specialized bikes, but for the money I want to spend, I know I'm not going to get the best parts, and they make those frames overseas anyway. The FC500 look to be the best choice and is really well built. The older I get the less I care about the name and paint, I just want quality, function, and good components.


----------



## azbikenut (Jul 20, 2010)

John, understandably, didn't mention Trigon to me and I never asked. I discovered it Googling around (probably like you did) and am certain it comes from Trigon. It is virtually impossible to find prices but there's one here for a complete bike set up with Sram Red and very serious carbon wheels. http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=74&cid=282


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone here have the FC100? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## bennyj3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just got my Neuvation FC500 a few days ago and I am more than pleased. Went with all sram components, carbon bars and upgrade wheels. Took my time and studied various bikes and having ridden a ton of miles on a couple sets of Neuvation tires I pulled the trigger. I own or have owned and raced the first Trek 5200, and later the Litespeed Ultimate, and a Specialized Roubaix. Believe me the stiffness of my FC500 feels terrific when you step down or are attacking a hill. Very impressed with how stable the bike feels descending. Neuvation does a great job setting the bike up, and if I did not know what I paid I would think I was riding a bike in the 5000 dollar plus range.


----------



## bennyj3 (Sep 17, 2010)

In my earlier post I meant to say I went with all RED Sram components.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

bennyj3 said:


> Just got my Neuvation FC500 a few days ago and I am more than pleased. Went with all sram components, carbon bars and upgrade wheels. Took my time and studied various bikes and having ridden a ton of miles on a couple sets of Neuvation tires I pulled the trigger. I own or have owned and raced the first Trek 5200, and later the Litespeed Ultimate, and a Specialized Roubaix. Believe me the stiffness of my FC500 feels terrific when you step down or are attacking a hill. Very impressed with how stable the bike feels descending. Neuvation does a great job setting the bike up, and if I did not know what I paid I would think I was riding a bike in the 5000 dollar plus range.


That's so sweet to hear. I'm probably going to order me the FC100 with SRAM Force. Does anyone know if the BB for the FC100 is 24mm or 30mm? I've looked and couldn't find any information regarding this! 

Benny, you have convinced me that Neuvation is for real with you review. Thanks man.


----------



## BernyMac (Jul 13, 2010)

You can contact Neuvation and get all the information you need about the BB. They are very forthcoming with information and easy to talk to. Give them a call or an e-mail.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've been in contact with them. No BB30 on the FC100. Though the FC500 has it. They have very great customer service. It's excellent!!


----------



## bennyj3 (Sep 17, 2010)

I talked about Neuvation wheels and FC500 and I must agree there customer service tells it straight up and no bull. First class operation.


----------



## brandtw (May 27, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> That's so sweet to hear. I'm probably going to order me the FC100 with SRAM Force. Does anyone know if the BB for the FC100 is 24mm or 30mm? I've looked and couldn't find any information regarding this!
> 
> Benny, you have convinced me that Neuvation is for real with you review. Thanks man.


That's my rig - FC100/SRAM Force - I got it in June and have been riding it all summer - great bike, great price, great service, great set up. I'm a happy customer - plus its fun working with a start-up company with nice people.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

brandtw said:


> That's my rig - FC100/SRAM Force - I got it in June and have been riding it all summer - great bike, great price, great service, great set up. I'm a happy customer - plus its fun working with a start-up company with nice people.


I'm debating if I should just go all balls out and get the FC500 with SRAM Red and be done. You know just do it. You only live once. 

Oh on the other hand my close friend in town owns the LBS and told me to hold off til he gets back from the Interbike show in Vegas next week. He's been telling me he might be able to get a hold of some 2011 Trek Madone's for dirt cheap. I can't wait. I want a new bike now! 

I guess I can wait until he gets back. No big thing. My 4 year old Allez is still hammering away for me and keeping me very fit. You guys rock! I really appreciate all of your help!


----------



## brandtw (May 27, 2010)

I almost waited for the FC500 but I really liked the history of the FC100 frame and for my first bike in 25 years, the FC100 was an easy choice for me. Good luck with your selection!


----------



## gregbike (Sep 16, 2010)

*LBS bikes comparable to FC500?*

The FC500 looks good an appears to be a high value. I am considering purchasing one, but since it is sold online there is no way to try it out. Does anyone know what comparable bikes at a local bike shop would be similar enough to test ride for a comparison?


----------



## bennyj3 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Comparable bikes to FC500*

I certainly understand wanting a test ride. I realize I kind of rolled the dice, but of the bikes I have owned and ridden (each over 10,000 miles) the 500 makes me smile as I get ready for my daily ride. Now I realize my Spec. Roubaix is a little more forgiving, and of course that is what they are designed for, but for going on a non cobblestone ride I will be climbing on the FC. There are bunch of good bikes out there, but if you can find a value and performance to match the FC500 I will look forward to checking it out.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Man I'm so confused. I was at a LBS and they had a Cannondale Synapse carbon 4 with SRAM Rival for $2549! And it's $2700 out the door for the FC500. I need to pull the trigger soon. 

So many different rides to choice from? This is more confusing then buying a car.


----------



## bennyj3 (Sep 17, 2010)

*Bikes can be confusing*

Can't speak to the Canondale as I have not ridden it, I have just been doing 40 mile rides at about 19 to 20 mph our on rolling hills and it has been great on my 500. It is my favorite bike of all time, however I believe you made a great point in comparing choosing a bike to buying a car. However, a bike is more important.


----------



## uberalles (Aug 13, 2009)

i'm so on the fence with their bikes
getting the groupsets are almost worth it

more details, pics, opinions on any of their frames and ride quality


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Wicked2006 said:


> Man I'm so confused. I was at a LBS and they had a Cannondale Synapse carbon 4 with SRAM Rival for $2549! And it's $2700 out the door for the FC500. I need to pull the trigger soon.
> 
> So many different rides to choice from? This is more confusing then buying a car.


i test rode that synapse carbon 4 with rival and the ride is BUTTERY SMOOTH. you can barely feel the road beneath you. No, its not a bad thing, like driving a minivan/suv compared to a sedan. The synapse is a bike you can ride fast all day. I'd have no problem doing century after century on that bike. There is also some internal cable routing for easier lifting of the bike to cars/racks/stairs.


----------



## yirgster (Sep 17, 2010)

I've had an FC500/force for over two months and been riding it 4-5 days/wk, 90-140 miles/wk, the san francisco bay area hills. It's inspired me.

The bike is a joy to ride and a revelation of sorts. My previous was a Habanero Ti which I've had seven or eight years. The FC500 is truly responsive with excellent handling, yet astoundingly (to me) comfortable. It just soaks up road shock. I used to navigate around rough sections on my Ti that went right to the bone. Now I've pretty much stopped thinking about it. The frame has true road feel.

Re pricing: of course, if you're in CA you have the state sales tax. Other than that I think the FC500/force gives you a better component set. I chose the lighter wheels option and they are light!

Prices on cf bikes have plummeted (can you imagine a cannondale at this price point a year ago?, two years ago?) even, it seems, in the past months as cf frames have become, so it appears, a cookie cutter mass produced technology. The things I might consider in a frame are BB30, oversized tapered headset, etc., which the FC500 offers.

But, imo there's little point in obsessing over small differences that have little real import. It's better to just do it! You'll be getting an excellent bike either way.


----------



## davinci (Sep 18, 2009)

Just going through this thread and looked up the Trigon frame and then came across this review on Peloton's web site:

http://www.pelotonmagazine.com/Tested-Bikes/video/8/6/Trigon-RQC-29-Video-Review-

In essence it is a review of the Neuvation FC500.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

A paint job really goes a long way in making that bike look good. And I'm not a fan of the clunky carbon look either. I wonder how much more it would cost for him to have the factory do something a little more catchy with the finish.


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

bradleybikeboy said:


> I agree, I have no idea what the price is on the Trigon. I just sent them an email just to see. And it isn't the RQC29(which has the integrated seatpost) It is the RQC30 that is the same as the FC500. I would also stick with Nuevations for the price. I have been looking around at Trek's and Specialized bikes, but for the money I want to spend, I know I'm not going to get the best parts, and they make those frames overseas anyway. The FC500 look to be the best choice and is really well built. The older I get the less I care about the name and paint, I just want quality, function, and good components.


Hi BBBoy. New here and discovered the Nuevation FC500 thanks to the folks on this forum during my last three months of research. I too looked at and or test rode the Specialized Tarmac and Trek Madones 5.2 and 5.5 along with the Cannondale Super6, Raleigh Prestige and the online Rossetti SLX and Diablesse. Just yesterday I went ahead and purchased the FC500 with SRAM Red and a few upgrades (ceramic BB, Carbon bar/stem&HB) and the total with shipping was right at $3000. This included a 10% Neuvation discount is running until the 3rd of May.
Some of my friends were pushing me towards the Rossetti as they had recently seen one on the road and liked the looks. But after some research the Nuevation was the much better deal, not so much on cost (Rossettis are similarly priced) but more so on the amount of choices available on components (within SRAM) and higher quality wheels, bars, seats, stems etc.... The Rossetti may look sexier(to some) but Nuevation’s website, higher quality components and customer support either by phone or e-mail makes going with the Nuevation a no brainer in purchasing a quality bike via the web.
For the price I paid I wouldn’t have been to get the Trek 5.2 with mixed Ulterga and some non carbon components (bars, stem, seat post etc) even with a $200 discount they were offering at a LBS. What I did get was comparable to the Madone 5.5 which retails for $4900. 
I’ll post an update once the bike arrives. Can’t wait! Cheers! :thumbsup:


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

pmf said:


> A paint job really goes a long way in making that bike look good. And I'm not a fan of the clunky carbon look either. I wonder how much more it would cost for him to have the factory do something a little more catchy with the finish.


A similiar SRAM Force setup with Nuevation is around $2600. The Tigron will run you about $4500. It's a nice $2K paint job.


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

azbikenut said:


> John, understandably, didn't mention Trigon to me and I never asked. I discovered it Googling around (probably like you did) and am certain it comes from Trigon. It is virtually impossible to find prices but there's one here for a complete bike set up with Sram Red and very serious carbon wheels. http://www.testrider.com/fly.aspx?layout=content&taxid=74&cid=282


I did mention it to Devin (Customer Service) at Nuevation and he did reply with an affirmative. It is manufactured by the same folks that produce it for Tigron. If you ask they will tell and not hide anything; unlike some local dealers that still believe any bike ending in a vowel is still fully made in Italy.

BTW- My FC500 w/Force is due to come in tomorrow. When I get a chance I’ll provide photos and preliminary review.


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

*Finally Here!!!*

Here are the pics I promised. I asked for 2 additional saddles to test ride which are pictured in the first shot. The only additions are the Forte carbon pedals, performance bottle cages and the Cateye twin wireless computer (which is hard to see). 
The bike is Force components with the exception of the Red crank. The saddle is the stock Nuevation S10. Looks good but will be tested against the others which include the S6 and the Selle Italia SL which is similar to the stock just a bit wider and synthetic rather than leather. Upgrades include the ergo carbon HB/Stem combo 1000 which comes with a removable computer mount. The other upgrades are R28X Aero wheel set, Enduro ceramic BB and a slightly upgraded chain + $6. Total bike weight, according to the Nuevation spreadsheet which is available on their website is right at 15.2 lbs w/o pedals.
I plan on taking it out on its inaugural ride tomorrow and will provide details thereafter.
Cheers!


----------



## byremo (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the pic.s! I have found only 6 images of the FC500 on line including yours. Hope it rides great and would love it if you could post any opinions on ride quality plus any photos you might take out side.


----------



## roadie01 (Apr 13, 2010)

LDU said:


> Here are the pics I promised. I asked for 2 additional saddles to test ride which are pictured in the first shot. The only additions are the Forte carbon pedals, performance bottle cages and the Cateye twin wireless computer (which is hard to see).
> The bike is Force components with the exception of the Red crank. The saddle is the stock Nuevation S10. Looks good but will be tested against the others which include the S6 and the Selle Italia SL which is similar to the stock just a bit wider and synthetic rather than leather. Upgrades include the ergo carbon HB/Stem combo 1000 which comes with a removable computer mount. The other upgrades are R28X Aero wheel set, Enduro ceramic BB and a slightly upgraded chain + $6. Total bike weight, according to the Nuevation spreadsheet which is available on their website is right at 15.2 lbs w/o pedals.
> I plan on taking it out on its inaugural ride tomorrow and will provide details thereafter.
> Cheers!


My wife has the Neuvation 28SL wheels and likes them especially coming from a +1700 gram set. I keep thinking if my Krysriums ever go gutts up I'll get a pair of Neuvations for training. 

I have to say every time I see a "home mechanic" clamp a carbon bike in the work stand by a frame tube I cringe. This is one of the biggest no, no's there is never ever clamp a carbon tube that is not meant to with stand clamping force. The same is true for any other thin walled tube be it, steel, aluminum, or titanium. Always clamp your ride by the seat post, it is designed to be clamped.


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

roadie01 said:


> I have to say every time I see a "home mechanic" clamp a carbon bike in the work stand by a frame tube I cringe. This is one of the biggest no, no's there is never ever clamp a carbon tube that is not meant to with stand clamping force. The same is true for any other thin walled tube be it, steel, aluminum, or titanium. Always clamp your ride by the seat post, it is designed to be clamped.


Thanks for your concern, but the clamp is barely applying enough pressure to keep it in place. For actual repairs I would use a cheap aluminum seatpost to fully hold the bike still.


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

*Quick review*

Finally got a chance to take the FC 500 for a ride. The weather by Jersey shore has been pretty nasty this past week. So after getting fitted the past Tuesday I anxiously waited for break in the nasty rain, and it hapened this morning. Took it for a 30 mile ride throgh varying terrain and all I can say is that's an Excellent bike! Stiff yet forgiving on rough road surfaces. Tight geometry allows for smooth cornering and instantaneous acceleration as the power transfers immediately to the crank with no flex. Very high quality finish with no visible blemishes. Nuevation customer service is quick to respond to any questions or issues you may. They’ll even send you extra seats to test ride with your order if you ask. Highly recommend this bike to anyone considering purchasing a high-end road quality road bike for either serious recreation or racing.:thumbsup:


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

I just put in my order for a FC 500 with Ultegra Di2....that price is just too good to pass up.

I am looking at a size 55 with HB300 bars, lighter 108 seatpost and the alum tubulars. I currently have a Trek Madone 4.5 58cm and while I like it, the ride is a bit wearing.

I would be interested in hearing from anyone that has any of these parts and can comment on them.

So to those who have one already, are the graphics just stickers on top of the clearcoat?

Might as well throw up the build sheet for the heck of it:

Qty Name SKU Each Subtotal
------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Carbon FC500 Ultegra DI2 Bike Carbon FC500 Ultegra DI2$3,120.00 $3,120.00
FC500 55
Fork FK500 Stock
R Tubular set (1480 gr) +$88
Shifters Ultegra DI2
Ultegra 6700 39-53 175
Bottom Bracket Ultegra Stock
Brake Calipers Ultegra SL Stock
Rear Derailleur Ultegra DI2
Front Derailleur DI2
Ultegra CS-6700 11-28
Chain Ultegra 6700 Stock
Neuvation Alloy 84 100 Black
Neuvationn Carbon HB300 Wing Carbon Black (OTO) 46 +91
Neuvation Carbon 108 +$22
S11 260 grams +$2
None -$55
Tu None -$6
Velo Cork White
Headset
Velocity WaterBottle Cages (two) +$5
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subtotal $3,120.00
Shipping: Ground $54.00
Tax Total $0.00
Grand Total $3,174.00


----------



## tsxi1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*FC500 Long-Term Ownership Feedback?*

Hello All,

I'm also purchasing an FC500 (SRAM Force) around Christmas. Can any long-term owners out there offer any further feedback on reliability, quirks, etc.?


----------



## yirgster (Sep 17, 2010)

*owned an fc500 for over a year; ridden it like crazy*

The fc500 is one of the best purchases I've ever made. 

I've now owned an fc500 force with the lighter R28XSL wheel set for over a year and have ridden it like crazy. Usually put on 125-150 mi/wk, mostly in the bay area hills. I've been riding for 35 years from hi-tensile steel (my first bike), reynolds 531, columbus, ti and now carbon.

The bike has ridden great. It's extraordinarily compliant, as least next to my old ti frame. It just seems to absorb road shock. I really can't explain it as my arms will jiggle some as I go over rough pavement, but somehow it never transmits into the rattling of my bones themselves. It's has excellent handling and responsiveness. It's really inspired me to ride more. When I climb the hills it's like I never feel the bike under me.

The only problem I had was with the derailleur hanger which was bent upon arrival. I tried to straighten it but I could never get the shifting exactly right. After a few months--figuring it was my problem--I called neuvation and they immediately sent me a free replacement. My customer service experience with them was quite good.

The low key, restrained graphics: I like them; that's my style. But to each their own in the aesthetics dept.

I really don't have a basis for comparison to other carbon frames. My feeling is that for the most part you pay for the decal so why shell out a lot more for it. And of course, I like its looks. The bike has received compliments on the road.

The frame is the trigon RQC30, I believe. A complete trigon bike with its sister RQC29 was given a good review at pelotonmagazine-dot-com. (Don't have enough posts to post links yet.) I haven't seen at all the issue that the tester reports re the movement out of the seat cluster and I climb hills all the time. Maybe I'm one of those lighter riders he mentions (weight varies a couple of lbs on either side of 155--doesn't seem so light to me).

They also reviewed earlier a neuvation fc100, giving it an excellent review.


----------



## tsxi1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks, Yirgster. I much appreciate your reply and feedback.


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks as well. Everything I read tells me it should be a great bike. Wish they had some of the Trigon colors though  I should also point out that I joined the Neuvation newsletter and got 10% off the final price. The deal gets better all the time.


And wow...I was just looking at the site and the base price has gone up to $3,295. Not sure I have ever felt giddy about spending 3K before....


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That bike is a beauty!! It's world's apart from the lugged FC100 and it's lighter. John is a great guy to work with and I actually like the understated look of their logos. It's not flashy and that's what John is going for. They look basic. He is probably showing that you can get good stuff without looking like everyone else. The only issue is that most people want the "bling factor"- which is why Ksyriums sell so well eventhough they are nothing special. Here, you're probably getting the opposite.


----------



## bikeroad (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 600 miles on my FC500 Red including a big climb on a hot day. It is a great bike, light, stiff in acceleration but a comfortable, compliant ride. The SRAM took a little getting used to switching from Shimano but only a few missed shifts. My previous bike was a Fuji Team aluminum with a carbon fork so I can't compare the FC500 to other carbon bikes but I'm really enjoying the ride qualities of the Neuvation. I have the light wheels (R28XLS) and lighter carbon bars (HB500). The bike was well packed for shipping and fit out of the box; I was impressed with their attention to set up details, all I had to do was set the height of the seat and attach the bars, they matched the set up of my Fuji exactly. It took a few days longer to get than they said originally but I think ordering in August was probably in the middle of their busy time. Well worth the extra week wait. I don't think there is a comparable price/value buy in the land of bikes.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

davinci said:


> Just going through this thread and looked up the Trigon frame and then came across this review on Peloton's web site:
> 
> Peloton
> 
> In essence it is a review of the Neuvation FC500.


There is a review on the FC100 if you search a little. A bit off topic, but you'll discover how pretentious Peloton Magazine really is. He states that they get a lot of request for less expensive bikes because let's face it, bikes have become God awfully expensive. Then he says, "Who wants to ride a bike with Tiagra and a TIG welded boat anchor of a frame." What a Richard Cranium (trying not to be profane here!) There are people that can't afford more. Give them a break!! If I was buying entry-level bike and saw that video, plus considered how most cyclists think, I would be discouraged from even riding a bike. Sometimes, I'm embarassed to call myself a roadie. It seems like a way for people to be socially excepted as snobs. Sure, I have some high end stuff now but there was a time when I had three Tiagra bikes. All of them were just as good as what I have now. Sorry for venting but whether you are serious competitor, a commuter, casual rider, or just occassional rider, you're still a cyclist. People on mountain bikes, hybrids and cruisers still get the respectable wave from me. Bicycling Magazine might be generic, but they stick with bikes in general, regardless of the type. Peleton is about road bikes then they should focus on many different levels of road bikes. Even if they don't, dissing lower end bikes is not cool. 25 years of cycling has earned me this right to complain. Luckily there are people (like the people on the posting) that aren't like that, Sorry for venting. This probably isn't the place for it but I jusrt had to vent after seeing that crap. At least they said good things about a Neuvation product.


----------



## jgoerke (Sep 13, 2011)

*Test rode a Neuvation FC500, then ordered one*

I've been waiting for Ultegra Di2 to come out for a while now. I loved the reviews of the Dura Ace Di2, but just couldn't justify that amount of cash. I've been riding (and used to race) a trusty 1992 Trek 2300. It has carbon in the 3 main tubes, aluminum everywhere else, with Shimano 600 components (before they called it "Ultegra"). My current bike probably has 50,000+ miles on it. When I started searching for which bike to purchase that would come with Ultegra Di2 I stumbled on the Neuvation FC500 option on this site. I had some concerns about sizing, my current bike is 61cm and the max size of FC500 is 58cm. I traded a couple emails with Nevin (customer support contact at Neuvation) and sent him my current bike measurements. He said the frame was really closer to 59cm and that there shouldn't be a problem fitting me. Still, spending 3 grand blind didn't make me fell comfortable, so about a month ago I drove down to San Luis Obispo (around 4 hours each way) so I could take one out for a test ride. Very friendly, very easy going staff and I went out for an hour test ride on a "58" cm FC500 (actually Nevin's personal bike) with SRAM Red. I was completely smitten, a fantastic ride, incredibly light and super responsive. I checked out the other component options while I was there and walked 200 feet down to a local Starbucks to use their WiFi to specify the components and order one right THEN. Now I'm pining for it to show up ! If you're considering, note that Neuvation has a newsletter you can sign up for and you get a one time 10% discount on one item, which also works on bikes! I had signed up previously and this gave me a $300 ish discount on an already crazy good price. Below are specs of what I ordered. Price has gone up $300 since I ordered. I'll post more when I get my bike, can't wait...

1 Carbon FC500 Ultegra DI2 Bike Carbon FC500 Ultegra DI2$3,096.00 $3,096.00
FC500 58
Fork FK500 Stock
R28XAero set (1590 gr) *$45
Wheel Protection Plan Front
Wheel Protection Plan Rear
Shifters Ultegra DI2
Ultegra 6750 34-50 175
Bottom Bracket Ultegra Stock
Brake Calipers Ultegra SL Stock
Rear Derailleur Ultegra DI2
Front Derailleur DI2
Ultegra CS-6700 11-28
Chain Ultegra 6700 Stock
Neuvation Alloy 73 110 Black
Neuvation Carbon HB500 Black (OTO) 42+$106
Seat post -Carbon 27.2 stock
S11 260 grams +$2
None -$55
Tu None -$6
Velo Cork Black
Cane Creek Integrated
Pick up in store (select below)
Accessories
Velocity WaterBottle Cages (two) +$5
Neuvation WaterBottles -Two (Gray with Logo) +$4
No Floor Pump
No CO2 Tire Inflator
No Extra CO2 Catrridges
No Mirrors
------------------------------------------------------------------------
New -$309.60
Subtotal $2,786.40
Shipping: Ground $54.00
Tax Total $243.81
Grand Total $3,084.21


----------



## jgoerke (Sep 13, 2011)

*Got it !*

I got my Neuvation FC500 last Wednesday 11/30/11. 

I rode it that day, and every day since. I love it. It is just stupid fast and stiff compared to my old bike. I've taken it out for several hard stress rides (both short sprints and a couple decent climbs), I'm about 8-15% faster at max effort. It's especially noticeable in the short uphill sprints, I can't get over how responsive it is. 

Electric shifting of the Shimano Ultegra Di2 is pretty cool, loving the auto-trim of the front derailleur. Shifting is perfect every time, most notable in the front derailleur, nice! Still getting the feel for it, but it's "almost" the same feel as my old Ultegra shifting. Good wow geek factor too ;-). 

Ended up getting Look Keo Blades (Titanium 12N) for pedals on eBay. Total weight of my 58cm bike with wheels/tires/pedals is 16.6 lb, not quite as light as I was hoping for but still a good 7 lbs off my previous bike. Price was ridiculous < $2,800 (before-tax) since I pre-ordered and got the 10% discount (see my last post). Looking like one of the best purchases I've ever made. 

I'll report back after a couple months of riding.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Uhhh, where're the pix? Duh.


----------



## jgoerke (Sep 13, 2011)

*Photos*

First time loading photos for me on this site. Tried to get them small enough to fit as specified, hopefully this'll do the trick


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

John Neugent should immediately pull down the ugly picture he's using on his website and ask permission to use yours instead for the FC500. Your bike looks so much better than the model bike he's using.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice! Really clean and understated with all that black and dark grey. Nice change from garish graphics and uncountable logos. Ridiculously good deal too.


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

Can you get a close-up of how they routed the wiring from the bars down to the crank?

Mine should be here any day now....but the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Gcrosshairs (May 3, 2011)

Ppopp said:


> John Neugent should immediately pull down the ugly picture he's using on his website and ask permission to use yours instead for the FC500. Your bike looks so much better than the model bike he's using.



I agree. I guess part of the loss price is a low tech website. The website does need better pics.


----------



## jgoerke (Sep 13, 2011)

*Neuvation Ultegra Di2 external wiring*

Basically ... it's taped, but you can't see it when looking at the bike. I turned the bike over for pictures 2 and 3. A couple weeks after I ordered I asked Neuvation if I could get internal wiring. Here's the response I received:
-------------------
All of the bikes will come with external wiring for a couple of reasons.

One is that the only thing internal on the wiring is wire and the battery
and boxes are external in an internal wiring set up.

The second is that our frame maker strongly suggest we not drill the frames for internal wiring. We are working on a system to keep the cables pretty unobtrusive and think we will have a good solution.

Also note that anytime you put a wire in a tube it will rattle. They have
clips to help prevent that but until and unless I know that they won't
rattle that one bothers me a little bit.

Hope you understand.
-------------------
I still wish it was internal, but appearance wise you really can't tell.

Hope your bike shows up soon!


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

What an "interesting" method. Shimano makes an external kit that has pre-molded wiring channels that I assume stick to the frame:

imageshack.us/photo/my-images/440/68919.jpg (I am at only 3 posts so no direct pics for me....grrrr)

Guess I will have some cleanup work to do this winter  And I was thinking of removing those external cable bosses. I notice there is already a weep hole in the bottom bracket. It sure would be nice to create a little hole by the fork and use them. I have always wondered if there is really any harm in properly drilling a small hole in carbon.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

The shift cable bosses should be be riveted on (they are on both the carbon bikes I own), so if you drill out the rivets you should have the holes you need to internally route wires.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I'd bet it won't be long before bikes come pre-drilled for electronic shifting. A battery mount seems like a no-brainer as well. That's a nice bike, but I can't believe they tape the cable to the bottom of the down tube. Seems really half assed to me.


----------



## jgoerke (Sep 13, 2011)

*Internal wiring if you have money to burn*

Jeez don't have enough posts yet to include links. Check out this site: dubdubdub dot calfeedesign dot com slash product slash components slash di2-internal-battery

for about a 1/3 of the price of my entire bike I can get internal wiring !

This is from a different company (Calfee) that is willing to work on just about any carbon fiber frame. Looks like they do a nice job, but sorry, that's just WAY too much money. $700 for the kit and install + $250 for the wiring harness, OUCH.

Oh well. Still LOVE my Neu bike, 220+ miles and I keep setting personal bests every time I head out to ride any segment of road I haven't used it on yet.


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally received my bike today. Since I am still at too few posts (boo!!!) here is a link to some pics:

profile.imageshack.us/user/swhite5333

Only shipping mishap I see was the seat rubbing up against the rear wheel spokes. Slightly tore up the leather. Like everyone says the bike does look much better in person than in pictures. It's not as pretty as my Madone, but it does have an understated look to it. Of course in waiting for the bike to arrive I moved and can't find my luggage scale. But on my floor scale it comes in at 16 lbs as you see it in the pictures, and with the battery installed.

I have to admit the tape job on the wiring is not as bad as I expected. With the bike being black you don't notice it as much. The frame bosses are indeed installed with rivets, so there may be a frame hole in it's future  I also don't like the way they chewed up extra wire around the seat tube, and there has to be a prettier place to put the battery. But I think I will wait until I read about more people hacking up their wires before I tear mine open.

I hope it warms up enough for me to go for a spin soon...I am not much for riding below 45 degrees. I will report back when I have some more info...


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

Initial review time...

So to baseline me, I am 42 years old, 6 feet tall and 163 lbs. During warmer months I ride 150+ miles per week at 19+ mph. I rode for 20 miles this morning.

Di2 shifting - What can you say, it's Shimano. Either the shifts are so smooth you even wonder if it happened or they are just "good". The FD shifting is as amazing as they say. It goes between the 53 and 39 like they are not there. RD shifting seems like traditional Ultegra in so much as noise and feel. Some gear combos are noiser than others, but it's quiet overall. You always hear the FD shift, but the RD can either be totally quiet or sometimes you hear the servo working harder. I guess it depends on how crossed the chain is, and when it torques up you notice it. Adding to the quiet is the lack of mechical feel in going to buttons. I can tell it will take a few days to get used to not swinging the big lever over. The buttons take a harder push than I expected, especially the downshift one, but maybe they will loosen up over time. But don't push it hard enough and combine it with the lack of RD noise and on occasion I found myself wondering if I did anything. I am sure I will learn it in the end. I have somewhat long, skinny hands and I like the hood shape. I can really get around it like a pistol grip. When you are riding and view it from above the FD looks much smaller than I expected. And if you have a water bottle in the rear cage it almost totally disappears. But the RD is huge...it won't win any beauty contests.

The FC500 itself - So my other machine is a Trek Madone 4.5, the China built TCT model and not OCLV. The FC500 is not nearly as twitchy. The Madone steers quick, almost to a fault. The FC500 is easier to drop into a corner and snap it out again with less correction. It also seems easier to ride with no hands  The ride is firm, but not as harsh as the Madone. I stood up on it and gave it the whip a few times and couldn't feel any deflection, play or creaking. And because it's more stable it was easier to do that. I ordered the tubular alum rims and have not glued them up yet so I was using my Williams 19 clinchers...and they do ride like crap.

In the end I am happy with the bike and look forward to sorting it out and riding it harder as my confidence builds. I will try to keep reporting as the miles build.


----------



## toddious (Dec 14, 2011)

For the record I LOVE my Neuvation wheelset. Great price, and have been extremely reliable.


----------



## tsxi1 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Buying Today!*

Pulling the trigger on a SRAM Force FC500 today. My first new bike in 17 years. First carbon fiber ride as well. Finally going to upgrade from my '94 aluminum Specialized M2 Pro.

I'm tremendously excited and feel reasonably confident based on the feedback from you guys.

Many thanks to all. I'll let everyone know how it goes with a full-monty ride report, pics, etc.


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

So I have a few more rides on my FC500 now. And I found my luggage scale buried in the bottom of the last box I moved.

With 2 bottle cages, pedals and my lightest wheels (Neuvation C50 tubulars), she tipped the scale at 16.45 lbs. My Madone with the same setup was 17.8 lbs. I was really thinking it would come in at under 16 lbs, but I guess it's close enough.

I also figured out my FD was not setup correctly. When you shift the derailleur it "overshifts" to ensure the chain gets pulled into a ramp or pin. Then a few seconds later it backs off to a normal position. I had to set both low and high limits to move the cage away from the bike a bit. Now it really is amazing. So be sure to check yours if you get Di2. I had to download the manual from Shimano as it did not come with the bike.

I am still loving the whole setup. It's so quiet that the only thing I really hear is my shorts rubbing the nose of the seat  Either the shift buttons are breaking in a bit, or I am getting used to them, but they seem to be more fluid now. My Madone was so twitchy that I could not ride with my forearms on the bars, but I can do it on the FC500. I am loving the sense of stability it provides. And it is more compliant than the Madone ever was.

I also added a new picture: imageshack.us/photo/my-images/715/img00831001.jpg/

Happy biking!!!


----------



## tsxi1 (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the update and pictures, Celltech. 

I ordered mine on the 16th, but was told yesterday that my bike will be delayed until about mid to late January :cryin: , so all I can do is lurk the forum and scrounge around the web for an FC500 fix. 

Going crazy from the wait...! At least it's close to my birthday.


----------



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just got my frameset built up - not the final configuration but rideable. Seems lighter than my 56 cm 2008 Synapse Carbon. No headset in box but they sent one after I noted the problem. No top cap but I improvised until I can get to a bike shop.


----------



## centurion9 (Apr 25, 2010)

*ceramic bottom bracket*

Hi all,
New to the forum. Am ordering an FC500, Force build except Red shifters and crankset. Also wanted the Enduro ceramic BB30 but Nevin at Neuvation says they have had about a 90 percent failure rate. I have searched the internet for negative info on the Enduro, bad review, etc., and have found nothing. Any thoughts?


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Not really a Neuvation related question/answer, but I had a ceramic SRAM BB30 that didn't last 3k miles. Replace with plain old cheap steel has lasted much longer so far. It might have been a poor installation or insufficient lube when installed, but I see no reason whatsoever to go with ceramic for a BB.


----------



## coheng (Aug 10, 2007)

The FC500 is a great bike.. I've had mine since Dec 2010 and have had no issues with it. I too went with Force. Longevity of Red was my concern so steered away from it. Save your money on the Red shifters and crank and get another set of wheels with them. I have 2 sets of M28 Aeros, Set of R28 Aero and R28SL and they are all a great set of wheels, If Nevin is talking you out of it I would listen. They are the ones seeing the issue.. Ceramic has its merits but definitely not worth the hassle is you are replacing them often.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

centurion9 said:


> Hi all,
> New to the forum. Am ordering an FC500, Force build except Red shifters and crankset. Also wanted the Enduro ceramic BB30 but Nevin at Neuvation says they have had about a 90 percent failure rate. I have searched the internet for negative info on the Enduro, bad review, etc., and have found nothing. Any thoughts?


I think I'd listen to Nevin. I've found the customer service at Nuevation to be first rate. Although they sell ceramic bearings, John (the owner) often casts them as a costly upgrade that has little or no improvement in performance -- basically a waste of money. I'd ask them for other options.


----------



## coheng (Aug 10, 2007)

centurion9 said:


> Hi all,
> New to the forum. Am ordering an FC500, Force build except Red shifters and crankset. Also wanted the Enduro ceramic BB30 but Nevin at Neuvation says they have had about a 90 percent failure rate. I have searched the internet for negative info on the Enduro, bad review, etc., and have found nothing. Any thoughts?



The FC500 is a great bike.. I've had mine since Dec 2010 and have had no issues with it. I too went with Force. Longevity of Red was my concern so steered away from it. Save your money on the Red shifters and crank and get another set of wheels with them. I have 2 sets of M28 Aeros, Set of R28 Aero and R28SL and they are all a great set of wheels, If Nevin is talking you out of it I would listen. They are the ones seeing the issue.. Ceramic has its merits but definitely not worth the hassle is you are replacing them often. 
Everything is 10% off w/ free shipping. I'd order soon..


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it depends on how you will ride the bike. With the ceramic bearings they tend to have very light seals and little lube. This is where you get the lower drag (and not that much lower).

If you ride in wet or grimy conditions you risk getting stuff through that weaker seal.

If you are in Phoenix riding in dry heat all the time, go for it!

Just train a little harder and you can pick up that 1 watt the bearings give you


----------



## centurion9 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks all for your input. Stock bearings it will be.


----------



## leon1 (Feb 7, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## parleenyc (Jun 22, 2008)

good to hear positive reviews on those bikes.


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

I finally glued up some tires to the R Tubular rims that I bought with the bike. I decided to get 25mm Vittoria Corsa Evo CX. They were pretty easy to put on as I had stretched the tires for over a week before hand. I am disappointed in the rim true. Neither one was right out of the box and the rear wheel had several non drive side spokes that just flat felt loose. I also had a lot of clicking noise from the tire stems banging on the alloy rims. A little electrical tape took care of that.

But let me tell you, the ride of the 25's is amazing. I will never go back to skinny rubber. These rims are as light as carbon and brake 10 times better. I am really loving the ride.

On another note I had bought some 23mm CX's to put on my Neuvation C50 carbon rims. The Vittoria has a prominent seam under the base tape from how they stitch it together. The C50's don't have a groove in the middle and have a quite shallow dip. I could not get the Vittorias to mount on them without leaving huge gaps between the sides of the tire and the rim. The R Tubulars have the middle groove so no issues there. I am not going to build up some stupid bed of glue in an attempt to fit them. I had Tufo's last time and they mounted fine. I might try some Continentials next as I see they are flat at the tape.

Just something to think about...

I should also mention that I bought the external wiring kit so I could get rid of the ghetto electrical tape/wire ties holding everything down. I *highly* recommend it to everyone. In fact, I think Neuvation should have used it in the first place.


----------



## delwilli (Mar 1, 2012)

I live near Neuvation in San Luis Obispo and ordered a FC500 last Friday (Feb 24) and picked it up yesterday (Feb 29) (it pays to be near them!). Last weekend they had a 20% off internet sale and that did the trick. I had mine setup with the Shimano Di2 group, their lighter alloy wheels (1520g) and carbon bar. It came in at a little over 17 pounds (55 frame size). I took it out for the first ride today and I can't recommend it enough. I came from riding a Specialized Roubaix and the difference is substantial. I find it to be a great looking bike and that coupled with a great price, you can't go wrong!


----------



## boulder74 (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks great! I called and spoke with them today and they were MORE than helpful. Think I may pull the trigger on one soon. 

I'm looking at it for doing rides like the Copper Triangle, the Deer Creek Challenge and such. All big climbing rides, all long distance rides. 

Any more long term test input?


----------



## newbie5 (Mar 5, 2012)

*vs Motobecane Le Champion*

It certainly sounds like all with the FC500 are pretty happy. Checking forums on Motobecane Le Champion CF from bikesdirect also show a good number of happy customers.

Anyone have any thoughts on one over the other, assuming similar components and price (which I think they approximately are)?

Thanks

Ned


----------



## newbie5 (Mar 5, 2012)

*decided on the Neuvation, now the rims?*

Hey all, had hoped to send this as a private message to celltech but not at enough posts yet. sorry for the rim question on the FC500 thread

I'm hoping to pull the trigger very very soon on the FC500 di2. 

I'm planning to go fully to tubular, and am trying to decide on the R tubular vs C50s (i know neuvation recommends the c50 only for racing but there are a number of forums where people are describing great success using carbons as every day wheels). any thoughts comparing the two?

Super appreciate the help. And the photos!

finally, where did you order the shimano external wiring kit?

thanks

n


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

So easy question first...the wiring kit is here:

biketiresdirect.com/product/shimano-ultegra-di2-sm-ewc2-wire-cover-set

So yes, you can ride the carbon rims daily if you want...I certainly did. But in the end I think they are a pain in the a**. The braking sucks and never really gets any better, just noisier. There are a bunch of guys in my riding group that have carbon rims of various makes and all you hear is the screaming of carbon rims when we come to a stop. And don't ride the deep dish in the wind, it will whip you around.

Another funny thing is the aero characteristics. One guy has 404 Zipps. If I get behind him and our rims get close a weird vortex is created and it sucks our bikes together. Very strange and not a fun feeling.

And now that I know about the lack of a groove in the C50 your tire choice becomes more limited. I had Tufo S33 specials on them before and didn't like them. The C50's are also noisy in other ways. The whole rim is like a hollow box. Noise from the cassette travels up the spokes into the void and reverbs. If you like a very quiet ride then they may not be for you.

I guess it depends on what you really want to do with them. Do you need that last little speed boost? Or do you want light rims that are easy to maintain? I will say that they are a great bargain with only a $100 upgrade price.

As a matter of fact I can't even use my C50's right now. I bought some brake pads that were supposed to be for carbon rims. They ended up melting onto the rims and I have yet to figure out how to get it off. At this point I don't know if the rims are damaged or not. But I know that if I get them going again I won't be using them every day.

If you end up taking the C50 plunge, please take off those ugly stickers. They really look like crap


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

centurion9 said:


> Hi all,
> New to the forum. Am ordering an FC500, Force build except Red shifters and crankset. Also wanted the Enduro ceramic BB30 but Nevin at Neuvation says they have had about a 90 percent failure rate. I have searched the internet for negative info on the Enduro, bad review, etc., and have found nothing. Any thoughts?


I've ridden my FC 500 over 1000 miles with the Enduro bearings and haven't had any issues, yet. Nevin never mentioned it to me at the time of purchase. I guess a year ago problems weren't evident then.

The only issues I've had with the bike was a bent RD, upon delivery which I fixed, no problem. Since then I've noticed that the FD incorrectly installed. I purchased a compact crank since I was eventually going to move to a part of Maryland which is hilly vice the flats of the Jersey shore area where I ptreviously resided and rode. Until I moved to Maryland I never needed to shift out of the big chain ring and back again so I didn't the issue until a couple of months. I tried adjusting it myself, took it Performance Bicycle in Baltimore and finally turned to Nuevation which sent me a replacement. Installed the derailleur myself, correctly, as outlined in the SRAM install guide, and we're back in business. Nuevation customer service rocks!


----------



## jankymutt (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey All,

I just ordered an FC500 a couple days ago. My order still says "being processed". I emailed them today to see what the status is, but haven't heard back yet. Did you guys wait a while to get your bikes? I'm assuming it takes a few days to build and ship them. I'm just getting impatient! I wrecked my bike a couple weeks ago and really want to go riding! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

I am not a good example to go by. My build took *weeks* because Shimano was not handing out UDi2 on time. It's like a 3 man shop around there so you will not hear back from e-mails the same day. I went back and forth with Nevin a few times because they didn't have the bars I originally wanted...then they ran out of my saddle...blah, blah... If you want the cheap prices you just have to wait. If you want instant gratification then go pay the $$$ at the LBS.


----------



## LDU (May 2, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase! Give it at least 7 to 10 days. A few days to process and build and a few extra days to ship. Remember Rome wasn't build in a day and neither will a Nuevation.


----------



## jankymutt (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the words of wisdom, LDU & Celltech. I figured as much, but since they're a small company and I've never bought from anyone but the massive bike companies I was a bit nervous dropping the coin. 

Also, my frame cracked in the middle of a great month of training and I have no back-up bike so I'm a bit anxious right now! 

Anybody else have any pics of their FC500 they could post to tide me over!!?? I'll be sure and return the favor when mine arrives! Thanks!


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't think I ever put this one up...with the C50 rims.

Imageshack - img00831001.jpg


----------



## GbrNole (Jul 26, 2011)

i love my FC500 - ordered it with force and it took a week or so to arrive. the one thing i will be changing in the near future are the bars probably for some deda zero 100's or slx3's if budget permits


----------



## jankymutt (Apr 17, 2012)

I got a UPS tracking number today! Can't wait! I'll post pics when I get it!


----------



## celltech (Jul 21, 2009)

I need to update the rim situation. Broke a spoke nipple on my R Tubular today. It was the real wheel on a non drive spoke. I went to pull the tire off just enough to replace the nipple and I notice the tire is coming off much easier than I expected. I am not a tubular expert, but when I pulled the Tufo's from my C50 rims I thought my hand was going to come apart. At any rate I noticed that the rim *does not* have a groove in the center that fits the Vittora tire. As I stated previously the C50 is even worse in the way it fits. I went ahead and pulled the whole tire off and it only contacts in the middle and a bit on the edges.

So fair warning...I can't recommend Vittora tires for Neuvation rims. I have been riding these tubulars for a while now and I wonder if I am lucky...or if the tire pressure is enough to hold them on? I am really thinking of getting some different tires that fit better...


----------



## jankymutt (Apr 17, 2012)

*New FC500!*

My FC500 arrived! The bike rides like a dream! Great steering, stiff BB, smooth shifting. I couldn't be happier. The customer service from the Neuvation shop was tremendous! Thanks for everyone's advice!

p.s. I know my seat looks crazy, but it's just temporary until I get a new saddle and shorter stem.


----------



## jgoerke (Sep 13, 2011)

*Longer term use report*

I love this bike. At this price point there's nothing like it.

Neuvation had a 10% one time discount you could use if you signed up for their online newsletter. Not sure if that deal still exits, but take advantage of it if you can. 

I've ridden over 3,000 miles on it since December, no complaints at all; just ridiculously happy with the speed/efficiency/comfort of this bike.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy one again.

I'm 5-12% faster on this bike vs. my old aluminum/carbon Trek 2300 up steep climbs and short sprints. That is a LOT! The lighter weight and extra stiffness of the frame PLUS a more comfortable ride is just not to be believed. I think you could get this on a lot of well made full carbon bikes, but they all cost a lot more.

I'm very, very happy with the Ultegra Di2. I chose the 34/50 x 11/28 combination. No issues whatsoever with the 28. Neuvation does use a small spacer ring on the wheels they shipped with this bike, I've found this is required for it to shift correctly.

I think the electronic shifting is a "cool" feature and it's a lot of fun; however, if someone were to trade me straight across for Dura Ace non-electronic I might have to take that, but it would be a tough decision .

My full configuration is in an earlier post. 

Gotta ride .


----------



## jgoerke (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm at 8,000+ miles! still love my Neuvation FC500! 

One of the best purchases I have ever made.


----------

